

Show HN: Mashape Analytics - Visualize, Inspect and Monitor API Performance - sinzone
https://www.apianalytics.com/

======
ecesena
What storage backends are available in the on-premises?

~~~
codeinchaos
Mashape Analytics comes pre-packaged in Docker containers, with its own
internal setup of storage solution and tools.

we'll also be exposing a cold-storage mechanism, so you can move historical
data out of the system when no-longer needed and retain it for your own future
auditing.

~~~
ecesena
Cool - any plan to support external storage/db? May I ask, just out of
curiosity, what are you guys currently using?

~~~
codeinchaos
not likely to support external storage, as the architecture of the system is
_highly tweaked_ to provide the best performance.

however there is no limit to how many containers you can expand to (to share
the load/storage)

and that's also why we're offering the cold-storage option, so you can move
your data freely.

furthermore, everything is accessible through an API as well, so integration
and manipulation of your data is a breeze

~~~
ecesena
Awesome, thank you

